# Strange Tegu Mouth (infection?)



## Blackthunderdog (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey my name is Jon- I'm new to this site and I'm new to the world of Tegus. I purchased my baby Argentine B & W in early september when he was tinted a deep emerald green. Much of the coloration has disappeared since then- but something strange has come to my attention. There's a rusty reddish lesion-like mark on the left side of his mouth. There also appears to be a slight mis-alignment of his upper and lower jaws (only on the left side though). I tried to get some good pictures of him- but he gets so excited when i take him out that I had to wait until he was asleep on the window ledge (which accounts for the poor lighting).
I feed him about 4-6 large calcium dusted crickets a day.. and change his water on a daily basis. Right now he's in a 30 gal- but I've got a 60 gal for when he gets older. If anyone has any hints or suggestions- PLEASE don't hesitate to send them on down. I'm still a novice here!


----------

